# What are xxxx.jpg.original files?



## rebop (Nov 29, 2010)

What are xxxx.jpg.original files?

Not even sure how I go them, but I imported from a card. Did picks and rejects. Deleted rejects. Exported pics as a catalog and imported into another catalog. Worked on picks in original catalog. Selected a subset, processed and uploaded to web. Then deleted all from the original catalog and in Windows Explorer, directories I had removed as empty in Lightroom (3.2) had just a few xxx.jpg.original files.

What created these?

Thanks.

~Bob


----------



## jid9p80vph (Nov 29, 2010)

ExifTool will rename your originals to ".original".


----------



## rebop (Nov 29, 2010)

Not quite sure what you mean Marc.

Are you saying if I import a jpg, then process in Lightroom and part of the process is to add metadata, that it will keep a copy as .original?

If so, I am sure I have done this in the past, but searched my hard drive for .original and there were only this handful from yesterday.

~Bob


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 29, 2010)

Lightroom itself does not create .jpg.original files. Some other part of your process, perhaps a plug-in, may have done it.


----------



## rebop (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhh!!!! Thanks. Now I understand - I think 

These were from my Canon G12 which is not yet supported by LR. There is a third party plugin used to import and trick them into being G11 files. 

I'll bet that is what did this.

Thanks. It was driving me a little crazy trying to figure out how these happened.

~Bob


----------



## jid9p80vph (Nov 29, 2010)

[quote author=rebop link=topic=11747.msg78876#msg78876 date=1291'5'663]
Not quite sure what you mean Marc.
[/quote]

Sorry, I was being a bit too brief there  . I meant Phil Harvey's ExifTool utility (http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/), which is used by a lot of applications which do something with metadata - like your plugin, I imagine.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2010)

Of course, the G12 is supported in the 3.3RC, which I believe has proven to be very stable (certainly has been for me).


----------



## rebop (Nov 29, 2010)

I read that Jim., Thanks. Just waiting for the official release.

~Bob


----------

